
During any sort of setup, do you do anything out of the ordinary for fun? - derstander
More of a just-for-fun rather than a totally serious question.<p>Whenever I set up an account on a Unix or Unix-like system, I pretty much always set my .plan file to read &quot;I love it when a .plan comes together&quot;.  I don&#x27;t think anyone even uses finger anymore.<p>How about you?  Maybe you name your wifi access point &quot;{FBI, NSA, CIA} Van&quot;.  What else do you do or have you seen?
======
mindcrime
For a really long time, my wireless router had an SSID of "NSA Surveillance
Van 13". I didn't stick with it last time I set up a new one though. I don't
even really remember why.

------
pizza
I had one router in my dorm that I named "backhall honeypot" for a while.
Renamed it to "I live down the street from you" lately. Oh and my desktop's
name is charlatan, lol.

